# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  πως ξεπερασα τις κρισεις πανικου.

## αλεξανδρος_77

τελευταια βλεπω πολα καινουρια μελη να μιλουν για αυτο το θεμα.. εξηγισα σε αρκετους οτι αυτο το προβλημα το βιωσα γυρω στα 17 μου και με ταλαιπορησε αρκετα για κανενα δυο χρονια (εχουν περασει και τα χρονια και δε θυμαμαι ακριβως..) λοιπον... πηγαν μεν σε ψυχολογο αλλα μπωρω να πω οτι δε μου αρεσε καθολου η ιδεα να τραβιεμαι μια ζωη ετσι ετσι αποφασισα να παρω τη κατασταση στα χερια μου διαβασα πολα βιβλια γιατι ηθελα να μαθω τι ακριβως προβλημα ειχα τελικα κατελιξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ειμουν γενικα αμηλιτος *με πειραζαν παρα πολα πραγματα απο τη ζωη μου* με ενοχλουσαν σχεδον τα παντα ο εαυτος μου οι γυρω μου οι γωνεις μου *ολα!!* και ετσι μαζευτικαν πολα μεσα μου που εψαχναν διεξοδο με καπιο τροπο να βγουν στην επιφανεια και ετσι αφου δε μιλαγα καθολου εκδηλωθηκαν ως σωματικα προβληματα... τελικα αφου εκοψα τους ψυχολογους δοκιμασα μια τεχνικη που με βοηθησε αρκετα να γινω διαφορετικος.. πηρα ενα τετραδιο και αρχισα να γραφω ενα ενα ολα οσα με ενεχλουσαν αφου γεμισα πολες σελιδες μπωρω να πω οτι ενιωσα τοσο καλυτερα που ειμουν σα να ειμουν αλλος ανθρωπος.... αφου εβλεπα τον εαυτο μου εντελως αλαγμενο.. παραληλα για καλη μου τυχη εκανα φιλους ιδικοτερα εκανα φιλο ενας που ηταν πολυ κοινονικος και περασα πολυ καλα μαζι του γιατι ειχε χιλιαδες φιλους και ετσι καθε μερα εβλεπα και κατι διαφωρετικο... επισης γνωριστικα με μια κοπελα που ηταν φοβερη διπλοματισσα και με βοηθησε πολυ στο να μαθω να μιλαω να μη κραταω τιποτα μεσα μου αλλα και να ελισσομαι σε ωμια συζητιση... στη συνεχεια μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ αυτο που τελικα το κρατησα... στη συνεχεια εκανα σχεση μια σχεση που κρατησε μεχρι σημερα... (και αν υπαρξει καπιος που ετοιμαζεται να μου πει κατι αρνιτικο για αυτο τον εχω γραμενο κανονικα...) και τελικα μπηκα σε ενα ισιο δρομο αφηνοντας για παντα το παρελθον πισω μου.... αυτη ειναι η αυτοβιογραφια μου alexandros story... :cool:

----------


## hapydays

ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!! ΜΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ............

----------


## Antreas MpR

Μπράβο αγόρι μου.
Πετα λίγο φως εδώ μέσα,όλο μαυρίλα,να δούμε και τίποτα θετικό.
Καλή συνεχεια.

----------


## tntp

Μπράβο Αλεξ/νδρε! Μας δίνεις δύναμη..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ωραια.....

----------


## Miss Despoina

θα θελα να σου ομολογήσω ότι με ανατρίχιασε αυτό που διάβασα...μου θύμησες εμένα κατα ένα παράξενο τρόπο!
Δεν κάνω εύκολα παράπονα,δεν γκρινιάζω για να είμαι ειλικρινής αισθάνομαι απλά ότι δεν με ενοχλεί τίποτα!δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητή..τελοσπάντων αυτά που έγραψες ήταν απλά και πολύ οφέλημα;)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να βοηθησω ακομα περισσοτερο οσους τους αγγιζει αυτο το θρεντ θα πω ακομα οτι μετα απο αρκετο διαλογο με τον εαυτο μου ειχα καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι μου εφταιγαν κ πολα αποθημενα συναισθηματα *7που δεν ειχα μηλισει σε κανεναν για αυτα* για να γινω πιο κατανοητος -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpjlcQI4Qc4 αν καπιον τον αγγιζουν οσα λεω μπορω να του μιλησω *αν* θελει...

----------


## Alexanderr

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, βλέπω σε πολλά τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να πώ, ίσως πρέπει να το πάρω αλλιώς που λένε!! Το μόνο που με απασχολεί τώρα, είναι τα έντονα αντανακλαστικά.. :) ,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

:):):):)...

----------


## Alexanderr

:):) Μου δίνεις δύναμη ''φίλε'' !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για αυτο το ανεβασα...

----------


## Alexanderr

:) Τελικά οι καλοί την πατάμ(ν)ε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κανεις δε μπορει να μινει καλος για παντα χωρις να γινει κακος ειναι σα τη ζυγαρια που ενα ακρο ισορροπει στο αλλο

----------


## Alexanderr

το είπε και ο Πιττακός ο Μυτιληναίος Χαλεπόν εσθλόν έμμεναι (Είναι δύσκολο να κατορθώσει κάποιος να παραμένει συνεχώς καλός)

πως μπορω να σου στειλω πμ Αλέξανδρε?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν γραψεις 40 μυν περιπου στο φορουμ ακομα εκτος αν μου δωσεις e-mel

----------


## Alexanderr

...........gmail.com

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οκ θα σου στειλω... θα καταλαβεις

----------


## Wtf

> τελευταια βλεπω πολα καινουρια μελη να μιλουν για αυτο το θεμα.. εξηγισα σε αρκετους οτι αυτο το προβλημα το βιωσα γυρω στα 17 μου και με ταλαιπορησε αρκετα για κανενα δυο χρονια (εχουν περασει και τα χρονια και δε θυμαμαι ακριβως..) λοιπον... πηγαν μεν σε ψυχολογο αλλα μπωρω να πω οτι δε μου αρεσε καθολου η ιδεα να τραβιεμαι μια ζωη ετσι ετσι αποφασισα να παρω τη κατασταση στα χερια μου διαβασα πολα βιβλια γιατι ηθελα να μαθω τι ακριβως προβλημα ειχα τελικα κατελιξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ειμουν γενικα αμηλιτος *με πειραζαν παρα πολα πραγματα απο τη ζωη μου* με ενοχλουσαν σχεδον τα παντα ο εαυτος μου οι γυρω μου οι γωνεις μου *ολα!!* και ετσι μαζευτικαν πολα μεσα μου που εψαχναν διεξοδο με καπιο τροπο να βγουν στην επιφανεια και ετσι αφου δε μιλαγα καθολου εκδηλωθηκαν ως σωματικα προβληματα... τελικα αφου εκοψα τους ψυχολογους δοκιμασα μια τεχνικη που με βοηθησε αρκετα να γινω διαφορετικος.. πηρα ενα τετραδιο και αρχισα να γραφω ενα ενα ολα οσα με ενεχλουσαν αφου γεμισα πολες σελιδες μπωρω να πω οτι ενιωσα τοσο καλυτερα που ειμουν σα να ειμουν αλλος ανθρωπος.... αφου εβλεπα τον εαυτο μου εντελως αλαγμενο.. παραληλα για καλη μου τυχη εκανα φιλους ιδικοτερα εκανα φιλο ενας που ηταν πολυ κοινονικος και περασα πολυ καλα μαζι του γιατι ειχε χιλιαδες φιλους και ετσι καθε μερα εβλεπα και κατι διαφωρετικο... επισης γνωριστικα με μια κοπελα που ηταν φοβερη διπλοματισσα και με βοηθησε πολυ στο να μαθω να μιλαω να μη κραταω τιποτα μεσα μου αλλα και να ελισσομαι σε ωμια συζητιση... στη συνεχεια μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ αυτο που τελικα το κρατησα... στη συνεχεια εκανα σχεση μια σχεση που κρατησε μεχρι σημερα... (και αν υπαρξει καπιος που ετοιμαζεται να μου πει κατι αρνιτικο για αυτο τον εχω γραμενο κανονικα...) και τελικα μπηκα σε ενα ισιο δρομο αφηνοντας για παντα το παρελθον πισω μου.... αυτη ειναι η αυτοβιογραφια μου alexandros story... :cool:


Καταρχην μπραβο σου που πηρες την υποθεση πανω σου και δικαιωθηκες.....εχω 2 παιδια υγιεστατα αλλα εχω κολλημα να σκεφτομαι πολυ αρνητικα και επισης εχω το προβλημα πως θα παθω ανακοπη οταν νοιωθω καποιο τραβηγμα πισω αριστερα και θελω να βρω τον τροπο να μη σκεφτομαι αρνητικα

----------


## MariaD85

Αλεξανδρε καπως ετσι κι εγω.Οι κρισεις με επιασαν οσο ημουν φοιτητρια.Ειχα βγει απο μια σχεση τρελης καταπιεσης,ημουν πολυ καιρο μονη,βρηκα καποιον ο οποιος δεν μου εκανε καλο,ειχα μεγαλη οικονομικη στενοτητα και σε συνδιασμο με την χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση που ειχα ανεκαθεν εγινε το μεγαλο μπαμ.Ημουν για ενα διασημα στα χαμενα.Ολη μερα ειτε εκλαιγα ειτε με επιαναν απανωτες κρισεις.Το καλο ηταν πως ηξερα απο την πρωτη κιολας κριση πως δεν ηταν κατι διαφορετικο παρα μια κριση πανικου καθως ειχα στο κοντινο μου περιβαλλον ατομο που ειχε.Ειπα πως στα 21 μου αποκλειεται να παθαινω εμφραγμα η οτιδηποτε αλλο,επομενως δεν μπηκα σε αυτο τον φαυλο κυκλο.Αυτο που με εσωσε ηταν οι φιλοι μου,με επαιρναν,βγαιναμε βολτες,μου ελεγαν οτι σαχλαμαρα υπηρχε ωστε να αποσυνδεθω απο τα προβληματα μου.Η αληθεια ειναι πως τον πρωτο καιρο δεν τους ακουγα καν,λες και ζουσα σε εναν δικο μου παραλληλο κοσμο.Σιγα σιγα ομως αρχισα να επανερχομαι.Κρατησε ευτυχως πολυ λιγο ολο αυτο.Αποφασισα να στηριχθω στα ποδια μου και να μην παω σε ψυχολογο.Δαβασα πολυ,και δαβασα και ακομα περισσοτερο αργοτερα οταν ηρθαν τα παιδια μου στην ζωη.Αρχισα να συνειδηοποιω τις ρζες των προβληματων μου.Εξ αρχης προσπαθησα να βρω πραγματα που με γεμιζουν,κατεληξα σε διαφορα χομπυ.Εκανα ταξιδια που παντα τα αγαπουσα.Βεβαια το οικονομικο προβλημα παραμενει αλλα παντα ψαχνω να βρω πακετα διακοπων που να μπορω να ανταπεξελθω και ετσι παντα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια τα αξιοποιω.Τελευταια βολευτηκα με τα πακετα της WorldVentures. Ενα αλλο πραγμα που με βοηθησε απιστευτα ειναι να μιλαω ανοιχτα γι αυτο.Δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα του 2017 οποιοδηποτε προβλημα σχετιζεται με την ψυχολογια ειναι ταμπου.Εγω δεν το εκρυψα ποτε.Η παραδοχη του προβληματος το κανει να μικραινει....Ετσι βρηκα κιολας πολλους που αντιμετοπιζουν το ιδιο και αυτο κακα τα ψεματα σε κανει να ασθανεσα οτι δεν εισαι μονος...

----------

